# medicine cabinet



## Virginia (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!
We brought home our two wethers just over three weeks ago and they have settled in nicely.  They seem to be very healthy and happy!  
I've been lurking here for awhile trying to learn everything about keeping goats as pets and have really enjoyed the wealth of information.  There seems to be several medications/treatments that would be helpful to have on hand in case anything serious comes up.  Can you recommend meds that I should have available for my wethers (besides having a phone number for a good vet)?
Thanks.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Most of the following, I actually have...a few are things I should have, but dont...and there's always more I don't even know I need yet.

CD/T vaccine
CD anti-toxin
Tetanus anti-toxin
Bio-Mycin 200 (same active ingredient as LA200, but cheaper and it doesn't sting so bad)
Penicillin
Fortified B-Complex
Lidocaine
Blood-stop powder
Probios
Goat Nutri-drench
Terramycin antibiotic eye ointment
Di-Methox
Epinephrine (Rx -- stupid tweekers )
Ammonium Chloride soluble powder (urinary calculi treatment)
   and/or
Acid Pack 4-Way 2X (UC treatment and possible preventative)
Copasure 12.5 boluses (if your area is copper deficient, do your homework on these..  Copper O/D is fatal -- don't blame me!!!  )
Universal Animal Antidote Gel (activated charcoal for organic poisons [bad plants, etc])
Ibuprofen gelcaps (I pop'em, squeeze the contents into water, and drench @ 2x human dose for pain and inflammation)
Regular ol' Aspirin
30ml drench gun (a big syringe will work in a pinch, but a real drench gun makes life MUCH easier)
1ml syringes (a few are handy if you can manage to get ahold of stout, Rx only meds like Acepromazine (which is also _very_ handy!))
3ml and 6ml syringes (most commonly used around here; I like "luer lock" style, personally, lest you blow the needle off when you're using a 22ga to admin a thick med like Bio-Mycin.)
12ml and 20ml syringes (at least few are handy)
60ml syringe (at least one, if only to measure larger volumes of liquid, etc)
16-22ga needles (16/18ga are seemingly harpoon-like, but they're necessary for penicillin..18ga, at least..else you get too much carrier and not enough med.  We use 22ga for more stuff than any other size, even though a 20ga would probably work better for thick meds like Bio-Mycin.  Just takes longer to give with a 22ga.  Lengths are important too; the 1" or 1-1/2" are good for sub-Q, but you'll want 3/4" for IM..  Bottom line:  Needles and syringes are the real work horses and see lots of action, so get a variety of each and you'll be OK.  )
Stomach tube kit
Suture kit
Copper or zinc sulfate...Hoof N' Heal, etc.
Hoof knives
Foot rot shears
Blu-kote
Permethrin livestock spray
Thermometer
Latex gloves
O/B gloves
Anthelmintics (dewormers; Cydectin, Ivomec, etc)
Udder balm
Udder infuser tubes
Disbudding iron (if you don't want horns)
Disbudding/general-kid-restraint box

There's more, I'm sure of it...  We don't have every single thing on that list -- short probably a half a dozen items -- but I feel like we need to have all that (and then some, I'm sure).

Another thing......get as little of this stuff as possible at the feed store or TSC!  Ordering online from a supplier like Jeffers or Hoegger is generally WAY cheaper.  Last I checked, Jeffers has free shipping if your order is over $50.  

Best of luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a great list, very comprehensive.

I also try to keep some sort of kaolin-type antidiarrheal for scours, and propylene glycol in case any are off feed and have to be drenched w/ it.

There are a few more I'd keep around for does but since your boys won't be kidding....


----------



## Virginia (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, this is all great info!  Thanks!!  I think I'll slowly but steadily stock up on these things.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Something else to add to that list...baking powder/bicarbonate of soda.

My little urinary calculi guy had to get a stout dose of that last night because I'm fairly sure he was setting up acidosis from all the Acid Pack we've been drenching him with..  

Acidosis can happen to anybody, though, and I think baking powder would also help with bloat.

Either way...good to have.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay...feeling a little overwhelmed.   Hopefully when I read this through the second time, it won't seem so bad.

Not to hijack...what else would you need for does?  Maybe I don't want to know.    hehe


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 24, 2009)

For does:  Calcium drench (only if needed for milk fever) and Oxytocin (to help w/ passing placenta / milk let down, again, only if needed).

Seriously, 90% of what's listed will probably never be used by the pet-goat owner...but it's better to have it, and not need it, than need it...and not have it.

If I only had one or two as pets, and they were wethers...I'd keep probios, AC, needles and syringes in a couple sizes, baking soda, propylene glycol, vaccines (and anti toxins), B complex, hoof trimmer shears, dewormers, Pen G and a tetracycline-based antibiotic, a thermometer, AND the vet's # on hand.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 24, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Seriously, 90% of what's listed will probably never be used by the pet-goat owner...but it's better to have it, and not need it, than need it...and not have it.


Of my own list, here are the things I've (thankfully) never had to use:

CD anti-toxin
Di-Methox
Epinephrine (In once instance, I absolutely would have used it -- _but didn't have it!!!!!_  Vaccination anaphylaxis...luckily, the doe freaked just before she collapsed and basically hopped herself up with her own adrenaline.  That was a very, very bad experience for all involved.)
Copasure 12.5 boluses (* see below)
Universal Animal Antidote Gel
Aspirin (...because I prefer ibuprofen...)
Stomach tube kit (I've no doubt endangered lives by not using it on several occasions, but I haven't used it)
Suture kit
Udder infuser tubes

* -- I'll be using the Copasure in the next few days..  Would have used it already, but I was missing something from my medicine cabinet -- a gram scale.  Picked one up yesterday (from a head shop, no less).  There have been a couple of instances lately where it would have been pretty handy to have one...dosing loose ammonium chloride powder at 300mg/kg of bodyweight, for instance.

So..I'll add that to my list of things to have:

Digital scale, accurate to 1/10th of a gram.


And, yeah...overwhelming is a good word -- especially since my own medicine cabinet is in TOTAL disarray right now.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah...overwhelming...my PERSON medicine cabinet has band-aids, Bendryl cream,  antibiotic ointment and a bottle of Aleve...

I'm feeling like maybe I should have more stuff in there....


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 24, 2009)

A good friend of mine, and a very experienced herdsman, has everything under the sun in his arsenel...far more than I have.  Think...liquid nitrogen tanks, etc..

Of course, he's also been known to run upward of 2,000 goats at times, too.

Anyway, he showed me a needle the other day that seriously looked like the end of a lawn dart..  I was like...omg...tell me I'll never have to use something like that on a goat..

He held a straight face for a second, then cracked up and told me he only bought it to inject seasoning into meat.



(...I'm shooting for some levity here, btw...I really didn't mean to freak anybody out...  )


----------



## firefly farm (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, I am a little overwhelmed too.  Another question; what book on goat health would you recommend so I know what to do with all this stuff?


----------



## mully (Jul 24, 2009)

firefly farm said:
			
		

> Okay, I am a little overwhelmed too.  Another question; what book on goat health would you recommend so I know what to do with all this stuff?


I would get "Goat Health Care" by Cheryl K. Smith.  Cover many issues and is more than a beginners book.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

We have a couple of "storey's guide to..." books, but they're just OK..  

My hardcore, go-to, sick goat book is "The Goatkeepers Veterinary Book," by Peter Dunn.  It seems to run a pretty good gamut and contains just a ton of excellent information...but, man...if you were to just sit down and read it, cover to cover, you'd sell every goat you owned the next day just to avoid all the gut-wrenching diseases and injuries and problems which can befall a goat..  :/

Good book, though.


----------



## Emanul (Aug 28, 2009)

You can make use of the oval medicine cabinet. It's working great for me. Great design too. 

http://www.thehardwarecity.com/?sku=5132162


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I'd need about 6 of those to hold all my goat stuff.  

Seriously, though...more than one...

Right now all my non-fridge goat meds are in/on a hutch in the kitchen..  There's an entire bottom section that's so full of goat junk that something invariably falls out when you open the door.  

What I'd really like to have is one of those big rolling mechanic's tool cabinets with all the drawers and whatnot.  I think that would work perfectly.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 30, 2009)

I work at a TSC and every year they get in stuff for "Christmas Promotions"....Last year they got in nice, 3 level plastic tool boxes that aren't terribly heavy, either.  I waited until they were clearanced to 4.00 ea. and bought one.
I use it to keep the 'used most often' stuff in, then I have a large flat tote w/ a lid in the kid / chick room that I keep the "Don't use often" stuff in.
And there's a small soft cooler in the fridge I keep the meds in....


----------



## looptloop (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd like to revive this older thread.  If I am going to get a *few* things to have on hand, what are the must haves?  I've copy pasted that list, and can only find a few items between the feed stores and would have to order the majority online.  That is assuming I would know what to do with any of it.......   Not to mention that it's adding up quickly.

So, what items make the 'short list'?


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there anywhere on the site that gives the correct dosage per weight on these medicines???  That would be very helpful!


----------



## buggyfamily (Nov 2, 2011)

Im building my medicine cabinet and would like to know, if your goats can't have anti toxin (both of mine are allergic according to breeder) what do I use in place of it?
Thanks!
Great info


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere on the site that gives the correct dosage per weight on these medicines???  That would be very helpful!


Not all together in one place, And on here many dosages are suggestions and technically need to be checked with your vet, even if they are OTC(over the counter). Since in some states using medication off-label is against the law. 

But you can Go to Search on the toolbar, and look for threads on the specific medicine you are wanting to find out about. And get some general ideas.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

buggyfamily said:
			
		

> Im building my medicine cabinet and would like to know, if your goats can't have anti toxin (both of mine are allergic according to breeder) what do I use in place of it?
> Thanks!
> Great info


I have no idea.  I would say, do a good job keeping them up-to-date on their vaccinations.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

looptloop said:
			
		

> I'd like to revive this older thread.  If I am going to get a *few* things to have on hand, what are the must haves?  I've copy pasted that list, and can only find a few items between the feed stores and would have to order the majority online.  That is assuming I would know what to do with any of it.......   Not to mention that it's adding up quickly.
> 
> So, what items make the 'short list'?


hoof trimmer, 
halter or collar
baking soda/mineral oil
an antibiotic(Penn G)
 18gauge needle and  6 cc syringe
a wormer
and medication for coccidiosis. 
30cc drenching syringe

Some of what is in the short list would depend on what kind of goats you have. 

Just have young goats, A coccidiosis medicine would be very important,

Have males or a whether, Having ammonia chloride or "Fresh FRuit"(used to keep fruit from turning brown) is very important incase they show signs of a blocked urine flow. 

In my opinion if you keep one anitibiotic, keep a small bottle of Penn G in the fridgerator, for an emergency

wormers can get expensive, but a good general wormer to keep on hand, just incase would be a small bottle of safegaurd.  $20.00


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 2, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Have males or a whether, Having ammonia chloride or "Fresh FRuit"(used to keep fruit from turning brown) is very important incase they show signs of a blocked urine flow.


I wouldn't so much say it's ammonium chloride _or_ 'Fruit Fresh' on hand, as that sorta seems to indicate that they're equally effective..  While we have stone cold scientific fact that proves AC's effectiveness, all we really have for 'Fruit Fresh' is anecdotal evidence..  

What I'd say is for those with bucks and wethers, keep ammonium chloride on hand in case they show signs of blocked urine flow..  If you notice the signs of blocked urine flow and cannot get ammonium chloride, some people swear by drenching with something called "Fruit Fresh".


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 2, 2011)

From what I understand, fruit fresh does something to dissolve the stones / acidify the urine so they can dissolve, whatever.   I don't know the science behind it.

I'm one of those 'anecdotal' tales, couldn't get AC on a Saturday night, but Fruit Fresh and a pizzle removal surgery got Hurricane's urine flowing and he did fine after that.
BUT - I don't keep fruit fresh on hand now....I keep AC on hand.   
I agree w/ you there, I'd rather have the one KNOWN to fix it if needed.  Just saying that Fruit Fresh did work for us in a pinch.  

Still can't beat balancing the CA ratio in the diet, and keeping out fresh water at all times for prevention, though.


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

This is what we keep on hand and why.
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-goat-med-chest


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 2, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, and actually as I typed it I hesitated, to reword it and was busy so I never clarified myself.  AC would be my first choice,  Fresh fruit would be an option if you don't have AC, but wont be as good of an option, or as prooven of an option.

I also recently read about a product called "4-way acid Pack" that is also suppose to work pretty well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 3, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually used 4-Way Acid Pack for urinary calculi..  I dunno if it was any better or worse at dissolving UC than ammonium chloride was, but I don't think I'd use it again..  It's *acid*..  And acid in the belly doesn't necessarily equate to acid in the urine -- but adding lots of acid to the belly *can* be a bad thing, in and of itself..  Suffice it to say that I gave my UC buck a pretty bad tummy trying it out..

Of course, you have to balance the risk of acidosis with 4-Way with with the risk of ammonia poisoning that comes with giving AC..  Might be a six in one hand, half a dozen in the other kinda situation..  

All in all, though, I'd go with the proven effectiveness that comes with ammonium chloride..


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 2, 2012)

So i know this is an old thread but i have a question

Do you really need half that stuff if your just keeping PET goats? and most likely just have 2 does, and if you have does is there anything you need that bucks dont that you maybe didnt list? I didnt read through the whole thread just the first page and reading like 5 other goat info sheets so if im re-asking a already asked question, sorry!

Oh and ANYONE know where to get thsi stuff??


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 2, 2012)

I keep pet and show quality goats.  I do have most of the items listed but not all and there have been a few times when I was in a bind because I didn't have what I needed.  Pet goats and show goats alike have the same needs and problems that can and do crop up.  For example, coccidia do not care what my intentions are with the animals and so I needed dimethox, probios, syringes, electrolytes, pepto to care for two of my unregistered pets (and that is just one of many common issues).  

Where to buy stuff...well I shop at our local feed store, TSC, Jeffers.com, ValleyVet.com, Caprine.com, Hoeggers.com, Groomers.com, and even Amazon.com and look for the best deals on what I need.  Most of the time it is cheaper from my farm store but they do not always have what I really want.


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

Pet goats get the same illnesses and injuries as non-pet goats.  The exception would be not needing the kid or breeding supplies if you are not going to breed them.

I dont have all the "stuff" yet, but am building my supply a little at a time, so that I have what's needed on hand.  For us, though, I am trying to slect stuff that I can use for both the goats and the cattle when appropriate.

ug stoopid puter.  see my next post.


----------



## redtailgal (May 2, 2012)

I intend to breed, so I'll be adding to my stock pile over the summer.........

CD/T vaccine
 Tetanus anti-toxin
Penicillin
Injectible B-bomplex (use it on the cattle too)
Blood-stop powder (I use cornstarch)
Probios (use it on the cattle too)
Molasses (used on cattle too)
Ammonium Chloride soluble powder -because I have two wethers, I give a lil bit in their water
A few boxs of strawberry jello (used on cattle too, in the event of scours)
7 dust
an assortment of wormers (used on cattle too)

Ibuprofen, Benedryl.........kept in the house cuz I use them on me!
Drecnch gun. (used on calves too)

Various needles and syringes (used on cattle too)

Hoof shears, hoof rot treatment and a sanding block to smooth out jagged edges.

Basic animal first aid (dogs, cattle, cats, goats):
Thermometer
various bandages


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 2, 2012)

KK thanks, i guess ill be looking round askig the feed store 

"Uh, do you have Penicillin, and CD/T vaccine and Injectiable B-bomplex, oh and what are those?" XD


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> So i know this is an old thread but i have a question
> 
> Do you really need half that stuff if your just keeping PET goats? and most likely just have 2 does, and if you have does is there anything you need that bucks dont that you maybe didnt list? I didnt read through the whole thread just the first page and reading like 5 other goat info sheets so if im re-asking a already asked question, sorry!
> 
> Oh and ANYONE know where to get thsi stuff??


I use Jeffers Livestock online , Tractor Supply  and my local feed store to obtain my supplies.  Occasionally I have to source other places, usually online.

At the very least you should have:

CDT - vaccine and C&D antitoxin  and Tetnus antitoxin 
An antibiotic  such as PenG or LA200 or Tylan
2 types of dewormer from 2 different classes 
Baking Soda
Hoof trimmers 
Needles / Syringes
Thermometer
Jello packets, yogurt and liquid children's ibuprofen.

Those are the things that I would keep on hand no matter what.

(I linked to several of the items to give you an idea of what they are but there are many places to get them from.)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 2, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KK thanks

Ill look through those, i looked mostly through the sites you linked on the other thread i made but more of the ones how to take care, im currently looking at the medicine places

Overwhelming...first word that come to mind XD


----------

